# (Windows 8.1) Stuck In Safemode after installing drivers



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey there. Recently, my graphics card has been acting up in various ways and I need to RMA it. OF course I would prefer not to not have a usable graphics card for a week or so. So I dug up an old GTX 555 I had lying around and after a lot of fiddling could not get the graphics drivers to install properly, eventually I read on a forum that it is best to install and remove drivers while in safe mode, which I happily tried. But when I booted into the safe mode, the screen was simply blank, untill I moved my mouse which showed four words in each corner of the screen that read "safemode' And now I am here, typing this off my slow smartphone for the third time :angry: . Got any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use the video from your CPU if it is supported. So plug the monitor's display into the motherboard.

Then use DDU to remove the drivers:

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 14.0.0.0


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

You again!? You are one of the reasons I decided to RMA the card in the first place!  ...anyway the back of my motherboard does not have any display inputs, and I don't know much about using a CPU for video, but I don't think there is any mention of that in the bios either. And like I said I still have the other card if that would help in anyway.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm confused now, do you still need to RMA it? You haven't sent it to Gigabyte yet?

Does the GTX 555 work in normal mode? Or are you not able to view maximum resolution?


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

I still need to send it out, they gave me a shipping label and everything. And while normal mode was still accessable i was only able to go up to 720p i believe, I'm not entirely sure if I should be asking how to leave safemode or how to fix this visual error.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How did you go about getting into Safe Mode? Follow this here:

How to get out of safe mode in Windows 8 - Windows 8 - Software & Operating Systems - Dell Community


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Eventually a windows 8.1 recovery screen popped up, I followed instructions to reset windows and it worked. Well, untill I installed display drivers again in safe mode that is. I eventually just gave up on that card and put an older AMD card in there (AMD Radeon HD 5450, surprisingly good so far.) and when I downloaded their driver utility it instantly detected my CPU and GPU and started downloading drivers immediately and it worked. So I guess that GPU is bad after all, don't really mind though it is pretty old at this point.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, that's one way of fixing it. :grin:

Now, go get that other card RMA. :thumb:


----------

